# security/dropbear fails to build in FreeBSD 9.2-RELASE/x86_64



## roytam1 (Nov 22, 2013)

Build log is here:
http://pastebin.com/w81ysQdf


----------



## brd@ (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: security/dropbear fails to build in FreeBSD 9.2-RELASE/x*

Have you contacted the maintainer? It builds for me.


----------



## roytam1 (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: security/dropbear fails to build in FreeBSD 9.2-RELASE/x*



			
				brd@ said:
			
		

> Have you contacted the maintainer? It builds for me.


All right, I found the root of the issue: my box was upgraded from 8.2 to 9.2 and /var/log/wtmp and /var/log/lastlog exist.


----------

